# Tassie MANIA!



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

expired











.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set, skymantle! Look forward to more from beautiful Tasmania.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

What a nice start! Amazing photos!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb, skymantle! I especially love that waterfall with all the nice vegetation
around it. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Tasmania, skymantle :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great start of your new thread, Skymantle!
I can hardly wait to see more photos.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

expired











.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such esthetically shots, skymantle - so clear and in beautiful colours! :applause:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a nice place! Lovely sets!  I wish I could be there


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I can clearly see why you fell in love with that place. It is gorgeous!
Your pictures are wonderful!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Feels and looks like a by-gone time; kind of slower and more gentle.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

expired











.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is that a dog statue, or real dogs? I like the idea of it being a statue. ( not sure about the muzzle, though!)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Looking good! I need to go back.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful buildings and pics, skymantle! :applause:
The statue: Something in their behaviour reminds me of the Tasmanian devil.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

expired











.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

That's a beautiful place I would love to travel too! kay:
Nice second group of devils - like the one who lies on his back. 
I saw many documentations about these animals - their family life sometimes is kind of... brutally. :lol:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new sets, Skymantle!
The beautiful facades of the buildings look flawless. I'm impressed!


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Is that a dog statue, or real dogs? I like the idea of it being a statue. ( not sure about the muzzle, though!)


I believe its trying to represent the now extinct Tasmanian tiger, as the little Tassie devil doesn't look like that


----------

